# Best oasis cover for durability from Amazon?



## TorontoSS (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

Have a quick question. Out of the three Amazon covers, which would be most durable from everyday things like say moisture, scratches etc? Certainly not walnut but would merlot and black be the same? Do they feel the same?

Thanks! I know it's an odd question!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

For sure the black cover. Im not sure what the leather is like for the merlot cover. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## TorontoSS (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

I have the Merlot and it's lovely. The leather feels thick and high quality. It's pebbled but soft.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I read somewhere that the walnut cover is suede-like and will show spots. Is the black cover like this or a tougher leather?


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I have the merlot cover.  I have had it for about 6 weeks now and I have not had any problems.  I carry it in my purse (inside a pocket), around the house and outside to read on the patio.  I've had no scratches or marks on the cover.  It has a slightly pebbled look but feels nice.  My brother has the walnut cover and it does scratch easily, but he has been able to rub most of them out.  I have never seen the black cover, so no comment.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I have the walnut cover which is beautiful.  When I see a scratch on it, I rub it with my finger and it disappears.  I really like it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone have the black Oasis cover?  I'm curious to know if it's pebbled or soft like the walnut.


----------



## TorontoSS (Jun 28, 2016)

I have seen it at John Lewis on display and it is very similar to the texture of the Merlot one. So it's not a soft suede like feeling but more like a typical leather one.  It's pretty good for durability just like the Merlot.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

TorontoSS said:


> I have seen it at John Lewis on display and it is very similar to the texture of the Merlot one. So it's not a soft suede like feeling but more like a typical leather one. It's pretty good for durability just like the Merlot.


Thank you!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

DD said:


> Anyone have the black Oasis cover? I'm curious to know if it's pebbled or soft like the walnut.


I have both the black and the Merlot. The feel the same. Both are pebbled.


----------

